# VM - The Motherload Juice Competition



## Oupa (25/7/16)

That's right! Competition time at Vapour Mountain! To get the excitement going for VapeCon 2016 and for a taste of the awesomeness Vapour Mountain will bring to VapeCon2016, we are giving away The Motherload!

For this whole week, until Monday 1 August at midnight, *order any 100ml VM Premium e-liquid*, *review it* (under Vapour Mountain e-liquid review section on ECIGSSA) for an entry in the competition to stand the chance to win *ONE LITER (1000ml) of any VM Premium e-liquid. *The winner's choice of flavour and Nic level.

But wait there's more... 

1st Prize - ONE Liter of VM Premium e-liquid + VM Hoodie + VM Cap
2nd Prize - 500ml of VM Premium e-liquid + VM Cap
3rd Prize - 200ml of VM Premium e-liquid + VM scarf

Rules and fineprint:
1. Order any 100ml to qualify. Each 100ml VM Premium e-liquid bought *AND* reviewed will count as one entry. The more you buy *AND* review, the more entries you receive.
2. Tag* @Oupa* in your reviews.
3. All reviews, *positive or negative*, will qualify as entries 
4. Winners will be determined by means of a *lucky draw*. First name drawn will win 1st prize, etc.
5. Only ECIGSSA forum members with *post counts higher than 20 posts* are eligible.
6. The prizes are for a *single e-liquid* each and cannot be broken up into smaller bottles of different flavours.
7. *Winners will be drawn Monday, 8 August*, one week after the offer closes to give everyone time to get their reviews in.
8. *Free delivery* of prizes.

*Get your juices here: *http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-e-liquid/100ml-eliquids/

*Post your reviews here: *http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/

Get ready for VapeCon 2016! It will be massive!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (25/7/16)

Super competition @Oupa !

And am looking very forward to seeing what VM has in store for us at VapeCon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/7/16)

1000ml?!!?!







Wow @Oupa ! That is some serious prizing! I only budgeted to replenish my XXX stock next month, but will try dig deep to get it in this week!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BhavZ (26/7/16)

@Oupa Just out curiosity do 100ml special orders qualify as well?


----------



## Oupa (26/7/16)

BhavZ said:


> @Oupa Just out curiosity do 100ml special orders qualify as well?


@BhavZ do you mean special request 100ml orders for flavours we dont have listed on our website or are you refering to the 3 for 2 special we used to run? Unfortunately we are not running the 3 for 2 special anymore due to wholesale agreements, but orders for special request 100ml flavours also qualify.


----------



## Oupa (26/7/16)

Also added rule no.7 in the original post.

7. *Winners will be drawn Monday, 8 August*, one week after the offer closes to give everyone time to get their reviews in.


----------



## BhavZ (26/7/16)

Oupa said:


> @BhavZ do you mean special request 100ml orders for flavours we dont have listed on our website or are you refering to the 3 for 2 special we used to run? Unfortunately we are not running the 3 for 2 special anymore due to wholesale agreements, but orders for special request 100ml flavours also qualify.


Thanks for the response @Oupa 
Yip was referring to special requests on 100ml flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (27/7/16)

Ok, we changed the rules to allow entry in the competition with *only one bottle ordered, *not two as initially stated.

Also the review can be short and simple. Just a few lines about your experience with the flavour.

Seen plenty of orders, but no reviews yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (27/7/16)

Oupa said:


> Ok, we changed the rules to allow entry in the competition with *only one bottle ordered, *not two as initially stated.
> 
> Also the review can be short and simple. Just a few lines about your experience with the flavour.
> 
> Seen plenty of orders, but no reviews yet


Do we get one entry per review, or one entry per bottle ordered @Oupa ? Or can I do a review for each bottle of XXX I get and cover all my bases?


----------



## Oupa (27/7/16)

Lol! One entry per review/flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## morras (28/7/16)

[QUO@oupa
When will u guys run the 3 for 2 special again ?

="Oupa, post: 405206, member: 18"]That's right! Competition time at Vapour Mountain! To get the excitement going for VapeCon 2016 and for a taste of the awesomeness Vapour Mountain will bring to VapeCon2016, we are giving away The Motherload!

For this whole week, until Monday 1 August at midnight, *order any 100ml VM Premium e-liquid*, *review it* (under Vapour Mountain e-liquid review section on ECIGSSA) for an entry in the competition to stand the chance to win *ONE LITER (1000ml) of any VM Premium e-liquid. *The winner's choice of flavour and Nic level.

But wait there's more... 

1st Prize - ONE Liter of VM Premium e-liquid + VM Hoodie + VM Cap
2nd Prize - 500ml of VM Premium e-liquid + VM Cap
3rd Prize - 200ml of VM Premium e-liquid + VM scarf

Rules and fineprint:
1. Order any 100ml to qualify. Each 100ml VM Premium e-liquid bought *AND* reviewed will count as one entry. The more you buy *AND* review, the more entries you receive.
2. Tag* @Oupa* in your reviews.
3. All reviews, *positive or negative*, will qualify as entries 
4. Winners will be determined by means of a *lucky draw*. First name drawn will win 1st prize, etc.
5. Only ECIGSSA forum members with *post counts higher than 20 posts* are eligible.
6. The prizes are for a *single e-liquid* each and cannot be broken up into smaller bottles of different flavours.
7. *Winners will be drawn Monday, 8 August*, one week after the offer closes to give everyone time to get their reviews in.
8. *Free delivery* of prizes.

*Get your juices here: *http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain-e-liquid/100ml-eliquids/

*Post your reviews here: *http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/

Get ready for VapeCon 2016! It will be massive![/QUOTE]
Elo @o


----------



## morras (28/7/16)

Eish , previous reply didn't work .......
When will the 3 for 2 special run again ?


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

morras said:


> Eish , previous reply didn't work .......
> When will the 3 for 2 special run again ?



Check out post #5 in this thread @morras

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Oupa said:


> Lol! One entry per review/flavour


Awesome! Been looking for an excuse to try Berry Blaze!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (29/7/16)

Order placed! Prepare to feast on my long-winded, punny reviews on XXX and Berry Blaze!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (29/7/16)

Lol! Thx @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (1/8/16)

Ok, so the period for buying juices in the review competition is closing tonight. Lots of orders... no reviews yet! Now everyone will have a full week to get their reviews in and stand a chance to win a Motherload of juice and some VM apparel. Currently the odds of winning seems VERY good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oupa (4/8/16)

Reminder.... competition open until Monday. *Any customer that bought any 100ml VM Premium from us last week can enter by writing a quick review* here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/

Seems @Stosta is the only one that wants free juice at the moment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (4/8/16)

Oupa said:


> Reminder.... competition open until Monday. *Any customer that bought any 100ml VM Premium from us last week can enter by writing a quick review* here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/
> 
> Seems @Stosta is the only one that wants free juice at the moment


I don't mind taking it all @Oupa !


----------



## DoubleD (4/8/16)

Pity i was to late for this, who doesnt want a motherload of epic juice  Awesome comp once again team, great stuff


----------



## Stosta (7/8/16)

Bump! Myself and @Andre need a little competition here guys!


----------



## Stosta (8/8/16)

You're killing me here @Oupa !


----------



## Veez (9/8/16)

ok, lets do this @Oupa


----------



## Oupa (9/8/16)

Sorry for the delay guys... yesterday ran away with me a bit. Stand by...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (10/8/16)

Better late than never! Thank you guys for your reviews...

And the winners are:

1st Prize - @Veez - ONE Liter of VM Premium e-liquid + VM Hoodie + VM Cap

2nd Prize - @Stosta - 500ml of VM Premium e-liquid + VM Cap

3rd Prizes - @Andre and @therazia - each 200ml of VM Premium e-liquid + VM scarf

Congrats guys! We decided to give away 2 x 3rd prizes... because we can .

Please contact us on info@vapourmountain.co.za to claim your prize. Let us know which flavour, nic and ratio you prefer. @Veez we will also need your size for the hoodie top.

Thanks again for taking the time to do the reviews guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## therazia (10/8/16)

Whooo! Thanks for feeding my addiction


----------



## Stosta (10/8/16)

Fantastic @Oupa ! Thanks for the amazing competition! Really very cool!


----------



## Veez (10/8/16)

wow thanks, great competition keep it up @Oupa . 
great win guys @Stosta @Andre @therazia

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/8/16)

Great competition and prizes @Oupa
Congrats to all the winners!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/8/16)

Whopee! Thank you @Oupa. HRH is most chuffed. Congrats to the other winners.


----------

